# Camp Chair Recommendations?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm planning to replace my old camp chairs and was wondering if anyone has recommendations on new ones. Particularly chairs that can provide some support for the lower back. 

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

Andy,
I bought one from REI. It was called something ridiculous like the "Comfort Deluxe", but of all the ones I tried out it seemed to keep my back up the straightest. It helped my herniated disc issues a ton on the Yampa. 

Andy


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Andy, I've done the same thing and to be honest I settled down for Walmart $8 chairs.
Ozark Trail Premium Mesh Chair - Walmart.com it says $20, but at a local walmart they had them for 7.99

1. Mesh middle part of the seat = drainage during rain, dries quick
2. Compact & Light
3. Two different cup holder sizes (actually fits my coffee mug)
4. Has straps under the seat to support heavier lads
5. Easy to pack with velcro straps
6. CHEAP!

I went through REI and Amazon chairs in detail and couldn't see myself spending $40-60 per chair when I go through them so quick. 

Alex


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

Ya, I plan on taking advantage of REI's no questions asked return policy when she starts getting wobbly. Should be the last chair I ever buy.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Portable Reclining Camp Chair: Koolest Products | Maxxdaddy Folding Chairs | Heavy Duty Camping Chairs


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Andy;
I have lower back problems also, I found that the best chairs have a tight place to put your ass on. Alot of the chairs that are out there sag and make me slouch which Check out Cascade Outfitters folding captains chair, one of my freinds has it and I tried it out and it was perfect. A little pricey but to aleviate that pain during a river trip its worth it. I am ordering one in the next few weeks


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

GCI Outdoor Unifold Recliner Chair - Free Shipping at REI.com

I used this chair for awhile and it was quite comfortable until someone tried to close it and bent the slider mechanism. Then it was a bitch to close, so I took it back. It folds up pretty small, but still a little long. If the slider still worked smoothly, I would still be using it. May just get another and not let anyone else close it.

REI Comfort Deluxe Chair - Free Shipping at REI.com

I sat in this one and it was nice, but it doesn't fold up very small.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Pine, How small does the Cascade chair fold up?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

It folde flat @ 20" X 40", I can fit it in my open drop bag spot and it will fiit


----------



## Davey W. (May 30, 2012)

*Camp Chair Rec...*

How about looking at: Strongback Chairs — Welcome


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Most camp chairs I find to be uncomfortable for long periods - they round my shoulders forward. For years I have used a Kelsyus Backpack Chair. I got the mesh version to replace the original a couple years ago and it broke on the first trip - reading the reviews online it sounds like quality control was an issue. My older one is beat up but still completely useable and very comfortable. For a light folding chair this is still my first option.

Recently I was looking for a new camp chair and sat in a REI Comfort LTG Armchair - super comfy - I almost took a nap in the store - and it includes a moveable pillow for either back/lumber support or it slides up to be used as a pillow. Mesh down the center for quicker dry time. It folds to a somewhat flat 31x25 and it's heavier at 12 lbs. At $60 it's not cheap. But I figure it will rig in my gear pile easy enough and it seems durable - time will tell. Besides REI stands behind stuff really well so if it breaks it goes back and I get something different.


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

I have the mesh model of these and really like them,








Camp Chair < Chairs < Furniture | ALPS Mountaineering
I just wish they folded up smaller


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I recommend someone sew me (at a reasonable price) a chair sleeve for a paco/silverback/aire landing pad type pad to make it into a lounge chair similar to what is availabe for a thermarest pad chair. Maybe these are availabe, but I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Holiday has someone who makes them crazy creek like setups from paco pads. Not sure who.

I have settled on Travel Chair's "Larry Chair". They sit lower than most but they provide much better support than the other variations. They pack smaller and, more importantly, they lack the universal cheap joints that always fail on the classic chairs we all seem to use. Much beefier system and I like their mesh which seems to dry much faster during the fringe season.

Phillip


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

As a destroyer of chairs (3 on an overnight westwater extravaganza ) i have settled on the nrs chair. The tubing is bigger/thicker & i like the mesh, as opposed to fabric. It dries super quick (handy when its pouring or you are prone to spilling stuff).

Spendy at around $50 or so but i haven't put a dent in it yet. When my gf finally blows her lounger out we'll replace it with a second nrs chair. I'm sold on em.

I'm pretty tall, so your lower back support needs will be different than mine.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I love my Lafuma. Perfect height for sitting around camp, playing cards, and it reclines moderately for lounging. It packs flat and it's lite as a feather. Not cheap, but also doesn't bust after one trip. I've had mine for three summers and it's going strong.
ShopLafuma.com*:* Aluminum folding chairs

Of course my all time favorite chair for relaxation on the river is the Travel Chair zero gravity lounger aka lounge lizard. Big and heavy as hell, but Sooooo comfy. Folks always give us shit about bringing these monsters on the river, but as soon as we turn ours backs these same folks are in our chairs sound asleep. The next year, those same folks brought their own on the river


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Andy H. said:


> I'm planning to replace my old camp chairs and was wondering if anyone has recommendations on new ones. Particularly chairs that can provide some support for the lower back.


This Coleman chair is comfortable, very sturdy and available at just about any sporting goods store. The only weak spot is the tabletop. It is thin, and the laminate layer is prone to bubble after six or seven years.

Coleman Deck Chair With Table


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> I'm planning to replace my old camp chairs and was wondering if anyone has recommendations on new ones. Particularly chairs that can provide some support for the lower back.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Andy, just pop those two set screws out of that DRE rowing seat and haul that baby to camp. They work great, plus if you have a few too mannny you do not have far to fall.


----------



## Beaver Whisperer (Sep 26, 2011)

Davey W. said:


> How about looking at: Strongback Chairs — Welcome


I checked them out. Nice. The Elite are on backorder and looking at a July delivery on them.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

ShopLafuma.com : RSX MESH Recliner - Ocean Blue RSX MESH Recliner - Ocean Blue I bought the original Lafuma, now copied by many, for a Grand trip in 2000 . Since the its been down the Grand 4 other times and countless other multiday trips. After 12 years it sits on my deck and will go again on the Grand in December. Spend a little more and forget about deciding what your next chair will be when the Walmart chair craps out on you.


----------



## jrice345 (Jan 11, 2011)

I like this AlpsMountaineering chair. They're a bit tough to unfold once sand gets in them but very comfy. ALPS Mountaineering Steel Leisure Chair - Save 28%
I seam gripped all the stitching just for good measure.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Beaver Whisperer said:


> I checked them out. Nice. The Elite are on backorder and looking at a July delivery on them.



I've got two of the Strongbacks- If you're a big guy this is the only way to go. Although they don't look a lot different from normal folding camp style chairs, they're far sturdier and can accommodate larger folks in comfort.


----------

